# تكييف هواء الطائرات



## mamhood (17 فبراير 2006)

سوف الفت نضر الشباب الى نبذة عن تكييف هواء الطائرات 
تكييف هواء الطائرة وهي على المرسى ( في المطار ) يختلف عن وهي في السماء 
وسف اقوم بتوضيح كييفيت تبريد او تسخين الهواء وهي على المرسى ولا اعلم التكييف في الالسماء 
عند هبوط الطائرة ويطلب الكبتن التبريد او التدفئة تكون هناك مركبة خاصة كما في الصور تحتوي على 
1 مركبة سيارة مشابهة لسيارة الجيمس 
2 محرك ديزل كابير منفصل عن المركبة يكون مركب على السيارة 
3 نضام تتبريد كامل مكون من
أ- كمبريسير ضخم كبير الحجم ياخد الحركة من الكلتش المركب بين المحرك و الكمبريسير
ب- مكثف مركب في نهاية المركبة شبيه لرديتر السيارة ولكن في الخلف ويوجد مروحة كبيرة عدد 2 لتبريد المكثف تاخذ الحركة من محرك الديزل عن طريق الاقشطة والبكرات مثل السيارة 
ج-مبخر مركب في اعلى المركبة داخل صندوق وتقوم مروحة البلور التى تاخذ الحركة من محرك الذيزل بسحب الهواء الخارجي وتمريره داخل المبخر ويخرج من فتحة وركب عليها هوز ( بربيج ضخم ) ويتم توصيل الهوز في فتحات خاصة في اسفل الطيارة وتقوم بتزويد الهواء البارد او الساخن حسب الحاجة 

وارجو لكم التوفيق 


















وهذا موقع مختص باجهزةالتي تخدم الطيارة 

http://www.tld-gse.com/


----------



## تقوى الله (17 فبراير 2006)

*شكر ... واستفسار بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم mamhood ...
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه المعلومات ، بالفعل الموضوع يحتاج الي عمل دراسة كاملة عنه  ،ولكن لي استفسار بسيط ، لقد ذكرت ان هناك عدد 2 مروحة كبيرة ، هل المروحتين لتبريد المكثف ، ام احدهما لتبريد المكثف والاخري لدفع الهواء البارد الي الطائرة ، يرجي التوضيح .
وفقنا الله تعالي واياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاه والي صراطه المستقيم .​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .​أختكم في الله​N.C​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2006)

*جميل..غريب..شيق !*











أخي محمود, موضوع شيق وممتع وغريب من نوعه, هل من الممكن أن تزودنا بتفاصيل أكثر عن هذا الموضوع
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## mamhood (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكور الى الاخوان انا اعمل فني تكييف لدى شركة طيران واملك كتلوج كامل لنوع Acu-802 
ولكن الكتلوج على ورق وسوف اطلب من الشركة بتزويدي Cd وفي حالة توفر السيدي سوف اقوم في تنزيله في الموقع


----------



## mamhood (17 فبراير 2006)

N.C قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أخي الكريم mamhood ...
> جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه المعلومات ، بالفعل الموضوع يحتاج الي عمل دراسة كاملة عنه  ،ولكن لي استفسار بسيط ، لقد ذكرت ان هناك عدد 2 مروحة كبيرة ، هل المروحتين لتبريد المكثف ، ام احدهما لتبريد المكثف والاخري لدفع الهواء البارد الي الطائرة ، يرجي التوضيح .
> ...


الجهاز يحتوي على 3 مراوح 2 مراوح عادية كبيرة 1 مروحة ابلور مروحة البلور تقوم بدفع الهواء البارد او الساخن الى الطيارة


----------



## تقوى الله (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا" لمجهودك اخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (18 فبراير 2006)

موضوع جميل وشيق ......... ننتظر المزيد!!!!!


----------



## جاسر (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل جداً ... جزاك الله خير 

و
دمت بخير


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (18 فبراير 2006)

[frame="11 70"] ماشاء الله فعلا موضوع شيق ومعلومات جديده .... جزاك الله الف خير [/frame]


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 فبراير 2006)

شكرااااااا لي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (9 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير عنّا بما تقدمه من أعمال جليلة..


----------



## عصام فارس محمد خلي (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا ياخى العزيز
فعلا الموضوع يحتاج الى الاهتمام والمعرفة ولكم الشر جميعأ


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (19 مايو 2006)

شكرنا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (24 يوليو 2006)

قمت مشكورا الاخ محمد على هذا الشرح لكن ارجو التوضيحعن كيفية تبريد الطائرة وهي في الجو وصورة توضيحية عن الاجهزة المستخدمة الذي اعرفة ان تبريد الطائرات يتم بالهواء الجوي حيث يقوم التوربين بتدوير الهواء وتتمعملية التبريد ارجو التوضيح اكثر وارجو المعذرة يا استاذي العزيز عن اللحاح فأنا اريد ان اتعلم 

مع تحيات المهندس
طريف الراوي


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (25 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...اخي العزيز momhood..بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل واشهد بالله اني قد حصلت على معلومه جيده جدا...وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح والموفقيه ...اخوك سعدون الحكيم من العراق


----------



## twice (17 أغسطس 2006)

:31: الطائرة في الجو لاتحتاج الى تبريد بل إلى تدفئه وتوزيع حيث ان درجة الحرارة خارج الطائرة وعلى ارتفاع 35 الف قدم = تقريباَ 55 درجة مؤية تحت الصفر يعني تحتاج التبريد فقط على الارض كما وضح سابقاَ


----------



## mamhood (18 أغسطس 2006)

الطائرة لا تحتاج الى تبريد في الجو فتكون درجة الحرارة الارتفاع العالى تحت الصفر 40- 
ولكن تحتاج وهي على الكيت المرسى لكي لا يشعر الركاب في الجوء الحار في انتضار الطائرة حت تقلع


----------



## mamhood (18 أغسطس 2006)

هذه صور توضحية لدورة الغاز في الجهاز وسوف احاول ان احضر الكتلوج اكتروني


----------



## nasir4791 (22 أغسطس 2006)

حسب علمي فهناك دورة تبريد او تكييف بالاصح داخل الطائرات وتعرف بدورة الهواء المفتوحة
وهي تعمل بواسطة تمدد الهواء عبر التوربين بالاضافة لوجود ضاغط هواء ومبادل حراري وفي بعض الاحيان تسمي دورة ال poot


----------



## mamhood (22 أغسطس 2006)

nasir4791 قال:


> حسب علمي فهناك دورة تبريد او تكييف بالاصح داخل الطائرات وتعرف بدورة الهواء المفتوحة
> وهي تعمل بواسطة تمدد الهواء عبر التوربين بالاضافة لوجود ضاغط هواء ومبادل حراري وفي بعض الاحيان تسمي دورة ال poot


اخي انا اعمل في شركة طيران تمتلك نوع طائرات اير باص يمكن ان يكون هناك نضام تبريد في الطائرة ولكن انا فني تكييف ارضي لا اعمل في الطائرات ولكن اقوم في صيانت هذه الاليات التي تزود الطائرة في التبريد وهي على المرسى في المطار


----------



## nasir4791 (22 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم محمود انا اطلب مزيدا من العلم يا سيدي ولم اقل انه لا توجد عربات لتبريد الطائرة بالمرسي والدورة التي ذكرتها تعمل بالجو فهي تعتمد علي سحب الهواء من خارج الطائرة 
يا سيدي انا لم اكذبك 
فلك العتبي اذاظننت ذلك


----------



## ramy_1200 (23 أغسطس 2006)

السيد الفاضل صاحب المعلومه momhood اشكر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالديب (23 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ momhood المحترم 
موضوعك جميل ومفيد ،وارجوك أعطائنا فكرة عن عملية شحن غاز الفريون للطائرة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## PINO (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جمال المعلومه في انها مختصره ولكنها كانت مضغوطه وقمه في الجمال لك الف شكر وشكر


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الصراحة معلومة جديدة وغريبة
اتطلع الى المزيد :14:


----------



## syamand (7 يناير 2007)

وتمنياتي لك بالنجاح .........الموضوع يحتاج الى الاهتمام


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا في هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## محمدالامام2001 (11 فبراير 2007)

اخي الكريم انا لدي بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن تكييف الطائرات الجو.
نظام التكيييف بالطائرة وهي بالجو لا يعتمد علي دائرة تبريد بالمعني المعروف ولكن انها تعتمد اكثر علي سرعة الهواء او بمعني ادق تعتمد علي النظام الهيدروليكي او الخواص الهيدروليكيه للهواء خارج وداخل الطائرة فمن المعروف ان الهواء خارج الطائرة يكون ذات درجة حرارة اقل وايضا تكون سرعة الطائرة كبيرة فبالتالي يجبب تقليل سرعة الهواء اولا عن طريق nozzelاو بوق يتم من خلاله ضغط وسرعة الهواء اما درجة حرارة الهواء كما ذكرت سا بقا فانها تكون بالخارج منخفضة فتكون هناك بوابات للهواء تعم علي التحكم نسبة الهواء الخارجي القادم حيث يتم تمرير الهواء البارد بطريقة التبادل الحراري علي انبوب عادم الطائرة بنسب خلط معينه علي حسب درجة الحرارة المرجوة من الهواء الخارجي واعتقد انك تعلم عميلة التبادل الحراري اما ادخال كل الهواء الخارجي ليحث تبادل حراري مع انبوب العادم للطائرة وهذا بحالة التبريد او يتم ادخال نسبة صغيرة منه لتعديل درجة الحرارة به ثم ادخاله الي قمرة القياده او مكان الركاب.
هذا والله اعلم ما اعرفه عن نظام التبريد بالجو.
اما نظام التبيرد بالارض هذا لا اعلم عنه شيء وان كنت اشك بهذه الطريقة لعدم فعاليتها بالسرعة المطلويه خاصة باختلاف درجات احرارة التي سوف تكون مطلوبه في هذه الحالة داخل الطائرة عد توقف نظام الجو تقريبا عن العمل. والله اعلم.
ولكن مشكور على اي حال علي المعلومه.
ملحوظة : تختلف طريقة تبريد الطائرات بالجو علي حسب رقم الماخ لها(وهو يعني مي سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة الي سرعة الصوت)


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (14 مارس 2007)

النسبه للطائره وهى فى الهواء تكون درجه الحراره منخفضه جدامما يساعد على تبريد محرك الطائره وتاخذالطائره نسبه بسيطه من الهواء الجوى لتبريد محرك الطائره ونسبه اخرى من الهواء تدخل على فلاتر لتنقية الهواء ومنها على الركاب وتكون نسبه بسيطه


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (14 مارس 2007)

بالنسبه للطائره وهى فى الهواء تكون درجه الحراره منخفضه جدامما يساعد على تبريد محرك الطائره وتاخذالطائره نسبه بسيطه من الهواء الجوى لتبريد محرك الطائره ونسبه اخرى من الهواء تدخل على فلاتر لتنقية الهواء ومنها على الركاب وتكون نسبه بسيطه


----------



## توفيق بارودي (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخواني


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد عمل التوربين بالضبط وعمل الضاغط واريد صور توضيحية للتوربين والضاغط بالتفصيل ان امكن وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل ان درجة الحرارة في الفضاء الخارجي تكون -40 يكاد شي لا يصدق كيف تكون درجة الحرارة هكذا حسب ما قرأت في تقاريركم عن تكيف هواء الطائرات افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا تأكدو من صحة ما تكتبون ولكم جزيل الشكر 


طريف الراوي


----------



## ductlator (16 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (19 مايو 2007)

كنت راكب الطائره وشفت درجة الحراره على جهاز الطائره حوالى -25 طبعا مشممكن تكون هى الدرجه الموجوده خارج الطائره(لكن القراءة صحيحه لان الحساس راكب خارج الطائره مع سرعة الطائره يتعرض الحساس لكميه كبيره من الهواء البارد مما يجعله يقراء هذه الدرجه)


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (19 مايو 2007)

بالنسبه للطائره وهى فى الهواء تكون درجه الحراره منخفضه جدامما يساعد على تبريد محرك الطائره وتاخذالطائره نسبه بسيطه من الهواء الجوى لتبريد محرك الطائره ونسبه اخرى من الهواء تدخل على فلاتر لتنقية الهواء ومنها على الركاب وتكون نسبه بسيطه


----------



## ابوايمن (19 مايو 2007)

لك الشكر اخي محمود


----------



## ايمن المقطري (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكراً على الموضوع --------------------- ولكن نريد منك التفاصيل بشكل اوضح


----------



## صلاح العمرى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت تكييف الطائرة وهى فى السماء


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تبريدمحمد (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasir4791 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

منقول من flyingway
بعد إقلاع الطائرة وإرتفاعها عن الأرض لتعانق السحاب يقل الضغط وتكون كمية 

الأكسجين في الهواء قليلة جداً لذلك نقوم بضغط الهواء وإرساله إلى داخل الكبينة التي 

تكون معزولة تماماً للحفاظ على هذا الضغط ويصبح لدينا أكسجين كافي ولكن المشكلة 

أن هذا الهواء المضغوط تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة قليلاً لذلك يجب تكييفه ليكون 

لدينا هواء بارد ولطيف 


ولا يقتصر عمل هذا النظام على التبريد فقط ولكن يقوم على التحكم في درجة الحرارة 

والرطوبة داخل الطائرة وكذلك تبريد وتسخين الهواء.

ويقوم على تدوير الهواء داخل الكبينة وتنقية الهواء.

وأيضا يقوم على تبريد أجهزة القياس ومنع تكون بخار الماء على النوافذ
(FOGGING)


ينقسم نظام التكييف في الطائرة إلى نوعان :


النوع الأول : Vapor-cycle Air conditioning التكييف بإستخدام غاز التبريد


هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 704x536 والحجم 55 كيلوبايت . 



يستخدم هذا النوع غالباً في الطائرات الصغيرة وهو يشبه تماماً المستخدم في 

السيارات. ويتكون بالترتيب من ضاغط (compressor) و مكثف (condenser) 

و خزان (Reservoir) و صمام تمدد (expansion valve) و مبخر (evaporator) 

وهي دائرة مغلقة أي بعد إكتمال الدورة تبدأ من جديد. يتحول الغاز إلى سائل ومن 

سائل إلى غاز خلال الدورة.

غاز التبريد هو ما يسمى تجارياً بالفريون 


طريقة عمل النظام :

نبدأ من الخزان هو يقوم على تعويض النقص لو حدث في النظام ويكون الفريون على 

شكل سائل ويتجه إلى صمام التمدد الذي يقوم على رش السائل من خلال فتحة صغيرة 

جداً يخرج السائل من خلالها على شكل قطرات. يتجه السائل إلى المبخر وهو 

مجموعة من الأنابيب الملتوية تكون أمام مروحة. عند دفع المروحة الهواء بإتجاه 

المبخر تتم عملية تبادل حراري بين الهواء و سائل الفريون فيأخذ السائل حرارة الهواء 

ويتحول إلى غاز والهواء يأخذ برودة الفريون ويتجه إلى داخل الكبينة.

بعد ذلك يدخل غاز الفريون إلى الضاغط ويقوم على ضغطه ويخرج على شكل غاز 

مضغوط ولكن بسبب الضغط تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة نوعاً ما لذلك يدخل الغاز 

بعد ذلك إلى المكثف الذي يكون مواجه للهواء الخارجي حيث تحدث مرة أخرى عملية 

تبادل حراري بين غاز الفريون والهواء الخارجي ولكن بالعكس فيبرد الغاز ويتحول 

إلى سائل بارد والهواء الخارجي يسخن ويطرد إلى الخارج.

وبعد ذلك يعود الفريون مرة أخرى إلى صمام التمدد وتعاد الدائرة مرة أخرى.



النوع الثاني : Air-cycle Air conditioning التبريد بإستخدام الهواء


ملاحظة : الصورة الثانية هي جزء مكبر من الصورة الأولى

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x535 والحجم 72 كيلوبايت . 



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x535 والحجم 52 كيلوبايت . 



يستخدم هذا النوع في الطائرات النفاثة ويستخدم هذا النظام الBleed Air الخارج من 

الكمبروسر في المحرك كما هو موضح (باللون الأحمر) وكما هو معروف أن هذا 

الهواء نقي ونظيف. نمرر هواء خارجي Ram air (باللون السماوي) الذي طبعاً يكون 

بارد ليقوم بتبريد Primary heat exchanger 

الذي هو عبارة عن راديتر يقوم بعملية تبادل حراري ين الطرفين.

ثم نقوم بضغط هذا الهواء بضاغط compressor فيكون لنا هواء مضغوط

يكون الهواء بهذه الحالة مرتفع الضغط والحرارة وتمر على هذه المنطقة 

(اللون الأصفر) أيضاً Ram Air وتسمى هذه المنطقة 

بSecondary heat exchanger حيث تقل درجة حرارة الهواء. 

بعد ذلك يصل الهواء إلى الىTurbine 

حيث تقوم على تقليل ضغط الهواء مما يقلل درجة حرارته بنسبة كبيرة 

(اللون الأزرق) وتقوم الTurbine بتدوير عامود متصل بينها وبين الcompressor 

كذلك يوجد في أخر الدائرة water separator يقوم على عزل الرطوبة الموجودة في 

الهواء بسبب برودته لكي لا تتجمد هذه المنطقة وكذلك تم إيصال خط من ال ram air 

إلى المنطقة الأخيرة لكي يقوم على التحكم في درجة الحرارة المطلوبة

كما تلاحظ في الصورة الأولى يوجد نظاميين متشابهين ولكن متقابلين وتسمى كل 

مجموعة منها بال"PACK"

وهذه الصورة تبين مدخل الهواء الRam Air






في طائرة B-747 مثلاً يوجد عدد 3PACKS 





بعد ذلك يجمع الهواء من كل الوحدات أو الPacks 

إلى وحدة الخلط Mixing Chamber

ويخلط مع الهواء المستخدم الخارج من الكبينة ويوزع الهواء من جديد من خلال 

قنوات Ducts تقوم على توزيعها لكل أجزاء الطائرة الرئيسية Zones



أيضاً يقوم الطيار بتحكم بدرجة الحرارة داخل الكبينة من خلال أجهزة تحكم خاصة بذلك 



وكما تشاهد في أعلى الصورة هناك عداد لقراءة درجة الحرارة ويتم ذلك بوجود 

حساس داخل الكبينة يقوم على قياس درجة الحرارة وإرسال البيانات إلى حجرة القيادة






أتمنى أكون قدمت فكرة عن عمل هذا النظام

وعن أجزاءه الرئيسية 

وهذا النظام مرتبط بنظام ضغط الهواء داخل الطائرة

ماذا تعرف عن ضعط الهواء داخل الطائرة pressurization ...؟

الحفاظ على الضغط الجوي داخل مقصورة الطاzvm


منقول من منتديات الطيران


----------



## nasir4791 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اهي الصور اتمني تعم الفائدة 
مشكورين كلكم


----------



## ابوعرقوب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ولله يسلمو كتير ولله على راسي قصدره مع جل وبدون ومع فريون 12


----------



## anawhe (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد على تكييف الطائرة في السماء*

بشكل مبسط يأتي الهواء البارد من محرك الطائرة الذي هو عبارة عن ضاغط و تربين ومن نقطة معينه في الضاغط يؤخذ جزء من الهواء المضغوط والبارد جدا ويوجه الى نظام التكييف في الطائرة 
ولا من شاف ولا من دري
وشكرا


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم جدا جدا


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد كتاب عن المنظومات الامتصاصية وخصوصا كيفية شحن المنظومات الامتصاصية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## snow man (5 ديسمبر 2008)

well done mamhood


----------



## برنس البرنس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## $المميز$ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلاً موضوع شيق اشكر الجميع على التفاعل 

ولكن نريد ايضاح اكثر بالصور لأن الصور لم تطلعلي في بعض الردود 

وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انت بدأت ولازم تكمل يابطل 
فى انتظار المزيد مع الدعاء بالعون والمدد من الله


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​*​


----------

